# Pack Goat Demonstration/ Hunting with Pack Goats



## imported_Curtis_King (Apr 11, 2013)

This is a short notice but I believe Brian Robertson is doing a Pack Goat seminar/demonstration and talk about hunting with Pack Goats on October 11th at 6:00 pm at the Cabela's outlet store in Union Gap (Yakima) WA . I plan on attending and will get some pics for the forum. Public information and support is what we need to keep the woods open for Pack Goats with the Bighorn Sheep issue. Thank you Brian in advance 

"Long Live The Pack Goat"


Curtis King


----------



## nebs (Sep 4, 2013)

Wish I could go. I look forward to seeing the photos Curt


----------

